# Is it possible to upgrade my rooted S3 (T-Mobile Version) SGH-T999 to LTE?



## KilrInstkX (Apr 4, 2012)

Mod Type:: Radio

Difficulty:: Moderate

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: Yes

Source:: 
Is it possible to upgrade my rooted S3 (T-Mobile Version) SGH-T999 to LTE?

I read on a forum it is possible to upgrade the radio to allow LTE with a software modem upgrade!

Android Ver 4.1.2

Basebaand Version T999UVDMD5


----------



## thepsyntyst (Jul 12, 2011)

Incorrect, your phone is missing physical parts, not just software. I saw a thread somewhere at some point of someone claiming they were able to trade one for the other. This should be posted in the general section instead of development.

Sent from my SGH-T999L using RootzWiki


----------



## KilrInstkX (Apr 4, 2012)

ok thank you. In that case I will just upgrade to the S4 to get the LTE access I am missing with T-Mobile.


----------

